# DD won't let me wipe 'inside' properly when changing nappy :-( - clenched legs



## Jayneypops

Hi,

Our DD is nearly 20 months old now an for the past few weeks, so she seems to get really tense and anxious when anyone tries to change her nappy. I feel awful as I can see she doesnt like it when I try to clean her properly inside (after a soft poop has gone all over the place!) but I worry about just leaving bits 'up there' incase of infections.

She clamps her legs together and frowns and tries to squirm away. Has anyone else had this? We try to distract her with a book or something but its no use, we end up having to dip her bum in the sink sometimes to get it properly clean. 

Im worried incase we have accidentely hurt her at some point while cleaning her, and that she has now got an issue about it?

Any ideas?


----------



## bananaz

My daughter almost always fights me during diaper changes and often tries to clamp her legs together. Sometimes singing or asking her questions will distract her, but other times I just have to hold her down and let her get mad about it while I clean her off. I think it's pretty normal for kids this age to resist diaper changes. I'm surprised your LO didn't start doing it sooner!


----------



## Sarah lo

Mine does it too. I think it's the coldness of the wipes she doesn't like. 

Like pp said, I also tend to just let her grump while I wipe! Sometimes I can persuade her to let me wipe if I promise "just one more wipe".


----------



## seoj

I'm sure it's nothing you've done hun- lots of kids hate changes. I would! LOL. You get pulled aside from playing, you have your pants yanked down and cold air on ya, and then usually a cold wipe -- so yea, not exactly a pleasant experience, BUT, obviously a necesary one- and better to get them fully clean (especially girls as bacteria can creep into places it shouldn't). 

With my LO- I try to change her on the ground more often now- it throws her off from her usual changing station and she does a little better... (little). I actually pull both her legs up towards her face to get in there properly- or else she fights me too hard. Just a thought :)


----------



## suzib76

I have never cleaned inside either of my girls :shrug:


----------



## tracy1982

My lo also hates it and says it hurt. I don't clean inside just to the sides, hard to explain!! 

And it does seem sore at the moment :-(


----------



## beetroot

:thumbup:I have to clean inside my Dd's bits, she has mainly soft poos which gets inside. She doesn't like it but I try and distract her by singing nursery rhymes. This usually does the trick!

Edit to clarify: cleaning just inside the labia to get rid of poo, not the vagina!


----------



## hubblybubbly

Dd sometimes says "sore" and squirms away, I go to warm water and cotton wool and kind of pat and run water down her bits rather than wipe with a wipe, use a teeny bit of cream after. Soft poops gte EVERYWHERE!


----------



## bananaz

beetroot said:


> :thumbup:I have to clean inside my Dd's bits, she has mainly soft poos which gets inside. She doesn't like it but I try and distract her by singing nursery rhymes. This usually does the trick!
> 
> Edit to clarify: cleaning just inside the labia to get rid of poo, not the vagina!

Same, she has soft poos and some often gets between her labia. Leaving it there could result in a bad rash or infection so I always make sure she's totally cleaned up, even if she's not happy about it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

suzib76 said:


> I have never cleaned inside either of my girls :shrug:

Nor me? Am I meant too?


----------



## MiniKiwi

Not inside the vagina but when poo gets between the labia. That's important to clean, it will result in utis or rashes if you don't get rid of all the poo.

My daughter is 18 months and haaaates diaper changes, I often have to just hold her down too :( She'll stiffen up and put her legs out straight! I warm wipes in my hands before I use them..not that it seems to make a difference!


----------



## Natsku

Maria doesn't like it either but she still does such soft poos that I need to clean them out. I just tell her that I have to clean there and put up with the grumbling as she tends to get a rash inside the labia really easily.


----------



## minties

I use warm, really wet washcloths to clean Sophie, she still squirms and tries to shut her legs. But at least it's warm, and the soggyness means I can do it quickly without wiping 5 or 6 times. 

I can't imagine never cleaning between/under her labia? Poo always gets in there.


----------



## JASMAK

I have never cleaned inside the folds either, but perhaps it does hurt. Most likely cery sensitive. If she seems in pain...I would opt for the bath. Those wipes can sting! I tried them on my bits a couple times....ouchers! And these were for sensitive skin!


----------



## x__amour

My daughter went through the same stage at that age. She always cried and I was worried she had an infection but it passed. It's pretty important to clean in between.


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks for the replies.


When I say 'inside' I dont mean up and into her vagina, just as some others have said, inside the lips/labia, if that makes sense! She nearly always has very soft poops so it always goes inside. I couldnt not do anything.

I like the idea of wet warm cloths, we used to use large cotton wool pads soaked in warm water when she was a tiny baby, I might try that again as can imagine the cold wipes are not the best at making her relax!


----------



## Brieanna

DD has soft poos all the time and she hates diaper changes (poo or pee!) Sometimes since she usually poops once a day I can just plop her in the tub for her bath.

I can't imagine not cleaning in the folds either? (like others have said, not the vagina) Maybe we just have kids with migrating poop, lol! It gets everywhere in there, especially since she hates changes and will run away and then sit down hard on the floor to avoid them. SQUISH!

Maybe the wipes do sting her? I sometimes pour water over her (with a towel under her) and then use a soft cloth to get everything. :)


----------



## x Michelle x

i have a sloppy pooper too, i just have to try my best to distract her (ewww stinky poo, lets get all the stinky poo out of your fluff lol) sometimes she does does say ow, but i know i'm trying to be as gentle as possible and just say one more baby :)


----------



## overcomer79

dd hates it...we just use cloth wipes and water. I wouldn't imagine leaving it there for fear of it causing a UTI?


----------



## Angela C

My daughter is 4 and still clamps her legs shut when I have to wipe her after she uses the potty she's been this way for gosh about 3 years now I believe it's entirely normal!


----------

